# Rmx



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll Get better pics when I clean it up, I figured out what it was  I thought you guys could guess,  see who gets it first


----------



## 30thtbird (Sep 28, 2009)

I think it's a Ross made bike. The chainguard looks similar in shape to what you see on the old Ross Baracuda bikes. Kenny.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 29, 2009)

Good Job Kenny

It is a Barracuda frame too.
Which is funny because it seems like I am the only person on the Cabe that collects Ross bikes.(besides my Wife)


----------

